Ask PG: how many startups have used YC's SAFE agreement? - cjbenedikt
======
gus_massa
You can try contacting the moderator by email to hn@ycombinator.com . (I'm not
sure that they have the information collected in a single easy to use place,
perhaps they can only reply something like "the 80% of the current batch".)

~~~
cjbenedikt
Thanks Gus, will try.

